# Anyone in MÃ©xico?



## 23124 (May 3, 2005)

I live in Mexico City. Is anyone in Mexcio with this problem?


----------



## 22077 (Jul 10, 2005)

Mariana, I don't live in Mexico but my husband's from Mexico city. I'm writing because I'm looking for someone who speaks Spanish who can talk with Spanish speaking young people. I'm a nurse practitioner and I have many patients who speak Spanish only. I'm also a sufferer of IBS. Please let me know if you can help. You can email me personally if you wish teri0900###hotmail.com Thanks


----------

